# Which SE refresher course is good for Vertical Exam? Which SE refresher course is good for Lateral Exam?



## MMM02 (Jul 2, 2018)

Hello,

I'm looking well organized SE refresher course and material for the lateral and vertical exam, please give your review. In your review please include why it is good and how it helped the SE Exam. Hope your answer will help me and others.

Posted on July 2nd, 2018.

Thank You

MMM02


----------



## Ryancutman (Jul 3, 2018)

I was happy with School of PE for Vertical, I felt they went over the codes and specs that you needed to know and had good examples.  Some of the info is a little more conceptual that what is required for the exam.  I then took their Lateral and felt it was lacking.  In my opinion, the Steel and Wood lessons needed more example problems to follow.  Both of them spent a lot of time going over the basic information on bridges, so if you are a bridge guy some of the bridge lessons are very basic.


----------



## MMM02 (Jul 3, 2018)

Ryancutman said:


> I was happy with School of PE for Vertical, I felt they went over the codes and specs that you needed to know and had good examples.  Some of the info is a little more conceptual that what is required for the exam.  I then took their Lateral and felt it was lacking.  In my opinion, the Steel and Wood lessons needed more example problems to follow.  Both of them spent a lot of time going over the basic information on bridges, so if you are a bridge guy some of the bridge lessons are very basic.


Thank You. I'm a bridge guy but planning to take buildings because Oregon State doesn't offer bridge module.


----------



## TheStructuralEngineer (Jul 3, 2018)

Trust me and take EET.


----------



## User1 (Jul 5, 2018)

MMM02 said:


> Thank You. I'm a bridge guy but planning to take buildings because Oregon State doesn't offer bridge module. ﻿


have you considered testing in washington or another adjoining state and then getting reciprocity in oregon after the fact? I can't imagine having to take the bridge exam as i'm mostly buildings.


----------



## User1 (Jul 5, 2018)

also, there's lots of reviews if you search the forum for the different review course names and people give their pro/cons for all. be sure to browse. I think I'm going to take EET for mine.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> also, there's lots of reviews if you search the forum for the different review course names and people give their pro/cons for all. be sure to browse. I think I'm going to take EET for mine.


When do you think you're going to take it? I won't be eligible here in CA for two more years, but will definitely be taking EET when the time comes.


----------



## User1 (Jul 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> When do you think you're going to take it? I won't be eligible here in CA for two more years, but will definitely be taking EET when the time comes.﻿﻿


begrudgingly starting to study in october for april exam.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> begrudgingly starting to study in october for april exam.


Ooooo good luck, girl!


----------



## User1 (Jul 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Ooooo good luck, girl!﻿


only one day at a time tho.

and if you take in 2020 then ill prob still be testing then LOL


----------



## MMM02 (Jul 9, 2018)

tj_PE said:


> have you considered testing in washington or another adjoining state and then getting reciprocity in oregon after the fact? I can't imagine having to take the bridge exam as i'm mostly buildings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No paperwork to sit in the exam in Oregon state but WA and other states need paperwork. I have to get WA P.E first and then paperwork to take the exam. An alternative to Oregon is Nevada where I can take SE Bridge without any paperwork but need to fly there with all my books.


----------

